# Pellet litter and humidity issues - advice?



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Has anyone had problems with pellet litter in humid climates? 

I have been using pellet litter (the type that breaks down to sawdust) for a few months now. I think all up I have used 4 x 10kg bags.

First I was using normal trays which were ok but difficult to clean so I finally forked out for 2 x sifting trays, but they really haven't been performing that well. The wee seems to always go straight to the bottom, which was a very unpleasant surprise the first time I lifted the tray up. I found that the pellets really weren't breaking down. I put some pellets in the bottom tray to absorb the wee, but that was 100 times worse!! Turned to horrid black sludge.

I have switched one tray back to a non-sifting tray, and the litter is breaking down ok but again isn't the easiest to clean. I called the company, who advised that it could be a bad batch but its been several bags now. So I am really thinking it could be the humidity..


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've not had a problem but then again, I turn on the air conditioning when it's that hot.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, our trays are down the back of the house in the laundry so near an open door but not where any air-con would reach


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Avg humidility level is 80% here. Had been using pellet for nearly 3years, I've never had problem with the pellets and I don't use air-con in my cat room or hardly ever turn on air-con in my own room. Just very occasionally, the wee goes straight down to the bottom tray, that was when I had very little pellet at the top layer (forgot to add more). It has never turned into sludge like you said. Umm... really wonder why...maybe a problem with the brand of pellet? try another brand.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

A bag of 9kg pellet lasted me between 5.5-7months for one cat, usually around 6months or so. If you needed 4x10kg bag within a few months, then that is really excessive, unless you have 10 cats.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, I am thinking of stopping with it.. This is the brand Oz-Pet Animal Litter and Bedding We tried another one when the oz pet was out of stock, but it didn't break down and the smell was horrid. The only other thing to try now is getting the horse stuff from a rural supplier and see if that's any better.

And no, only 2 cats unfortunately. I'm not happy with how much we are using but when it doesn't break down and turns to sludge the whole thing needs replacing every 2nd day or so


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe quality varies between each brand. I'm not familiar with oz-pet, but we have many other brands of wood pellet here, some are really very very cheap, but I bought the more expensive ones, but they last a long time and average out to be about $3+/month. 

I haven't tried the cheaper ones, but I have just started switching to another brand, which costs a few $ more than what I had been using. Didn't have the problem you mentioned, been using it since beginning of Nov. It is lighter and smaller and my boy finally covers his poo well with this new smaller pellet. I am happy with it, my only complaint is, I thought it didn't smell like pine, smell sourish, smell like my antimicrobial wooden chopping board. Oh well, if my cat and hubby is fine with it, I'll have to bear with that smell, I just have such sensitive sense of smell.

Try a different brand if you can find one, the sawdust shouldn't turn into sludge, even on the few occasions when wee seeped through, the sawdust below just absorb the liquid and its just wet sawdust.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

And I just use approx 1" of pellet on the top layer, I clear the lower tray once every 5-7days and then topup with a bowlful or 2 of pellets on the top layer. So, I don't replace the entire thing until the 1st of each month when I needed to wash the box.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for your advice  We only have one petstore where I live and I haven't seen any other brands. I bought a new bag today so maybe it was just a bad batch.. I'll see how it goes.

We have a pet minder coming and then friends housesitting for 3 weeks starting mid-December, so I want to sort it out to save them dealing with it!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

happy_panther said:


> The only other thing to try now is getting the horse stuff from a rural supplier and see if that's any better.


Get the horse stuff! That is what I use. It is equine horse bedding and available from any feed and seed store (they can probably order it). It's SO much cheaper than the commercial cat wood pellet litter. About 1/4 the cost here in the US. :deal Great for odor control and absorption.

Don't ask for kitty litter, ask for horse bedding wood pellets. You will be SO much happier. DO NOT follow the horse bedding package directions. Use the directions on the Oz litter pan website, (wish they sold those here!) because you are repurposing those pellets.


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks! I think I will give it a go.. I have a friend that owns a horse and also works at a riding school so I have asked her about it. I don't suppose you have a pic or a link of the stuff you use, just in case it's completely different to over here? Thanks again


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the Equine Pine horse bedding myself. Used it now for 4 years or so.. No dust problem. So I agree try the horse bedding might do what you want. costs about 5.36 for a 40lb. bag too


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks, I just looked it up and now I understand .. It starts a pellets and you're meant to wet it down for horses but just leave it as pellets for the kitties and their wees will break it down.


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

if you are using Feline Pine, they have changed their formula. It does not work that great anymore.They swear they have not changed their formula but it used to be a yellow pellet, now its more brown and smaller.does not absorb as well anymore.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

We live in Houston where it's fiercely humid (of course we also have AC) but we've not had clumping problems. You may just need to try a different litter? We've switched to the Arm & Hammer "Clump" style litter -- not cheap but it's really top quality. Works great, zero problems.

I did have clumping problems as you describe some years ago but I switched to a different brand of litter and the problems went away. I'd recommend you simply try different brands.


----------

